# Update On My "brewery"



## fasty73 (4/10/10)

I have now overcome the heat!!! Here are som pics with all 8 of my fermenters in the same room.


----------



## fasty73 (4/10/10)

Another pic.


----------



## bradsbrew (4/10/10)

Yep withdouble vision from being pissed I make eight too :icon_cheers:


----------



## fasty73 (4/10/10)

Last pic. See how I have numbered all fermenters. I have a book with all ingredients, sg reading, dates and etc.


----------



## fasty73 (4/10/10)

HAHA, you didn't wait for ALL the pics.


----------



## jakub76 (4/10/10)

So I take it the window mounted AC unit is your temp solution. Did you pick up an ebay bargain? I imagine turning a regular room in your house into a cold room is going to see that thing cranking 24/7...could turn out to be quite expensive in the end. What temp are you keeping your brewing room at?


----------



## fasty73 (4/10/10)

I need to put a temp controller on it but my aim is 18 degrees. Until I get the temp controller, I will put it on a timer, say about 30 minutes every 2 hours during the day and 30 minutes every 4 hours of a night. I will just have to experiment at this stage.


----------



## Hatchy (4/10/10)

Yr a machine fasty. Joined AHB 28/8, have a cool room 4/10. I thought I was bad.


----------



## fasty73 (4/10/10)

Thanks Hatchy. My theory is "go big or go home"!!!! 
By the way, any input is appreciated!!!


----------



## MattC (4/10/10)

Wow 8 fermenters all full, what is in them all? and how long have they been in there? do you brew twice a week or something fasty?

I see you live up the gold coast eh? I hope you sticking to ales or even Belgians as the temps warm up in order to keep you Electrcity bill low  

My guess is unless you have a serious grog habit (most of us do), or you have heaps of thirsty mates, or you are trying to sell the stuff, you wont be having 8 full fermenters on the go all the time. For the cost of that AC unit running as much as it will need to to keep a room on the Gold Coast @ 18 Deg C, you could buy a reasonaly large second hand fridge that you fit one 60L or two 30 L fermenters in it, and also a temp controller. Then you could also brew lagers as well.

Just something to think about

Cheers


----------



## fasty73 (4/10/10)

I have 8 different brews in all. Some are Tooheys Lager with BE1 or BE2, some have coopers mexican, Brigalow new with BE1 or BE2. None have the same brew in them. The AC is only half a HP, so it's cheap to run. I don't have any mates  I just like a few drinks after work (about 12 stubbies). I just want a good stock so I can leave them to age well before drinking them. I have some work mates that I like to shout a few tallies to, so they can sample my home brew. I fix taxi's for a living and some of the drivers tip me well even though they don't own the taxi, so I like to give them a few beers after they finish the 12 hour shift that they do.


----------



## mccuaigm (4/10/10)

Good on ya Fasty, you have a massive passion & I love the enthusiasm.

Will have to hook up soon mate & have a couple...Not that I have 8 on the go here..

Awesome work mate.


Any other Gold Coasters too.... h34r: 


Goldy


----------



## ekul (4/10/10)

Realistically the cheap way to keep the temps down would have been to buy some fridges. However, you already have the air con now so you may as well utilise it. I reckon you should buy _at least_ another 8 fermenters :beerbang: . The beer will age for longer or altenatively you could take up drinking more. To maximise the cooling efficiency you could purchase some coolroom panels that have a current bid of $5.50! 
Also, i reckon you should give ag a crack, i think you'll find you really like it. 

So do you put down a brew everyday? Or are you putting down 8 bad boys at once? I admire your dedication.


----------



## AussieJosh (4/10/10)

12 stubbies after work!!?? Well i better do some catch up drinking! Think i need to down another 5 or 6 a Tonight!


----------



## fasty73 (4/10/10)

ekul said:


> Realistically the cheap way to keep the temps down would have been to buy some fridges. However, you already have the air con now so you may as well utilise it. I reckon you should buy _at least_ another 8 fermenters :beerbang: . The beer will age for longer or altenatively you could take up drinking more. To maximise the cooling efficiency you could purchase some coolroom panels that have a current bid of $5.50!
> Also, i reckon you should give ag a crack, i think you'll find you really like it.
> 
> So do you put down a brew everyday? Or are you putting down 8 bad boys at once? I admire your dedication.


I have worked it now that I put a brew down every 2nd or 3rd day. Problem is that I have 2 brews ready for bottling but no bottles. Come on over goldy!!!! I need some mates to sink some beers with!!!! Bathurst this weekend!!!!!! I will sink plenty for this race. Come over for a few anyone on the Gold Coast!!!! Lets make a day of it!!! I am more than happy doing cans of goo now. With this many fermenters, it would REALLY suck doing it from scratch!!!!!


----------



## manticle (4/10/10)

It's absolutely superb doing it from scratch. I have 4 fermenters, 2 cubes and 3 demijohns and most are on the go one way or the other most of the time. Brewing from scratch is relaxing and fun and always involves a few brews. Don't knock it till you try it.

Not suggesting you shouldn't keep doing what you're doing the way you're doing it if that's what you enjoy but don't put the blinkers on.


----------



## Hatchy (4/10/10)

Even at 12 stubbies a night it's "only" 3.5 cartons a week (assuming consumption doesn't accelerate on weekends). Once you have a solid supply of beer I'd suggest that a 60L or 2 30L fermenters won't leave you too far short depending on what yr turnaround time is like. I'd suggest that a ferment fridge will be more cost effective in the long run than a cool room. I'm with ekul, find a local AG brewer & get round to his place for a brewday. You'll be hooked.


----------



## Cannibal Smurf (4/10/10)

Yeah fasty, AG isn't that hard and it can be fun. I'll get you round one brew day and show you the ropes


----------



## fasty73 (4/10/10)

Thanks guys. Would love to come around one day cannibal smurf. I am now sleeping in the brewery. The missus and I are pretty much finished anyways (no, not because of my drinking habits, she just like to abuse me when things don't go her way, I am sick of it really!!!), I am like an eskimo, I LOVE the cool!!! Problem is I love the Gold Coast too much to leave it!!!!


----------



## mxd (5/10/10)

fasty73 said:


> The missus and I are pretty much finished anyways (no, not because of my drinking habits, she just like to abuse me when things don't go her way, I am sick of it really!!!), I am like an eskimo, I LOVE the cool!!! Problem is I love the Gold Coast too much to leave it!!!!




sorry to hear that mate, hopefully you can sit down together (sober/straight) and have good chat b4 u give up,


----------



## fasty73 (5/10/10)

Nah, I am sick of being abused when the computer doesn't do what she wanted it to do or when it's hot or when it's cold... you get the picture.


----------



## fasty73 (5/10/10)

Got abused tonight because I didn't want dinner. Fark I am 122 kilos, I need, to cut back on food. Before someone suggests it, NO I won't cut back on beer!!!


----------



## keifer33 (5/10/10)

Not good to hear mate. Your setup really is commendable after a few months of brewing. I thought my 2 fermenters produced enough beer to keep me busy with brewing, bottling etc. Cant quite imagine having the time for 8. You might have to start throwing some hops into your brews to see what they do.


----------



## JestersDarts (5/10/10)

Yep great job mate - 
seems like your priorities are in all the right places.

[/ end sarcasm 


I for one am not impressed. 


I would offer my advice, but I rekon you wouldn't take it, and it would be misconstrued anyway.


----------



## felten (5/10/10)

Phew, lucky he doesn't need you to validate his life then, otherwise that could have sucked.

also end sarcasm

Back OT, a coolroom is awesome.


----------



## graffix (5/10/10)

+1



JestersDarts said:


> Yep great job mate -
> seems like your priorities are in all the right places.
> 
> [/ end sarcasm
> ...


----------



## Hatchy (5/10/10)

Given that I'm not interested in judging someone I've never met I figured I'd stick some photos on here instead.

6 months ago I was convinced I'd be happy forever brewing with cans & figured bottling beer was something I was going to have to get used to.

Most of this gear is stuff either borrowed for the day or donated to me by the kind members of AHB





If yr planning on using a wet towel & some ice bricks as a chiller then think again, it got the towel warm & that's about it




My personal favourite bit (sideways in the photo for some reason)




I hope everything works out for you Fasty, this forum has been more fun since you've been here.


----------



## drew9242 (5/10/10)

**** me, i hate to see how much beer you would drink if you made an all grain batch. Maybe try brew a dark ale of sorts to test out your taste buds a bit.


----------



## Batz (5/10/10)

Hatchy said:


> Given that I'm not interested in judging someone I've never met I figured I'd stick some photos on here instead.
> 
> 6 months ago I was convinced I'd be happy forever brewing with cans & figured bottling beer was something I was going to have to get used to.
> 
> ...




There ya go hey ?

Batz :icon_cheers:


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (6/10/10)

my double door stainless fridge holds 8 fermenters no worrys ...will even hold them at 12 if I want too , and can bring fermenters down too 2 crash chill befor kegging . After looking at your set up I am no longer worried about my power bill ...


----------



## brad05 (6/10/10)

I think you should stiick to the goo. If your go to A/G you would be too busy to work. Then the missus would be hassling you all day. 

Interestingly enough though I am currently using a bedroom with a inverter split system a/c as a fermenting room. It actually doesn't cost that much to run, however I'm guessing the box one you have might cost a little more than mine.

It definitely shows that you have caught the bug of making your own beer. I am predicting that in about a month or so you will have most of those fermenters empty though. 

Good luck. 

P.S maybe you should drink a few less beers and appreciate the qualities of each a little more. I'm only saying this because I pay tax and I believe you might be visiting a few hospitals shortly.


----------



## Mattese (6/10/10)

We call him...OCTOMUM!!!!!


----------



## np1962 (6/10/10)

JestersDarts said:


> Yep great job mate -
> seems like your priorities are in all the right places.
> 
> [/ end sarcasm
> ...






graffix said:


> +1


Who the [email protected]#k are you guys to judge someone?
[/ no sarcasm intended]


----------



## petesbrew (6/10/10)

NigeP62 said:


> Who the [email protected]#k are you guys to judge someone?
> [/ no sarcasm intended]


+1


----------



## JestersDarts (6/10/10)

NigeP62 said:


> Who the [email protected]#k are you guys to judge someone?
> [/ no sarcasm intended]



Calm down mate - I didn't mean to pass judgement. Wasn't my intention.


----------



## Mattese (6/10/10)

Hatchy said:


> Given that I'm not interested in judging someone I've never met I figured I'd stick some photos on here instead.
> 
> 6 months ago I was convinced I'd be happy forever brewing with cans & figured bottling beer was something I was going to have to get used to.
> 
> ...




That is what I love about this place. For the most part everyone is more than willing offer a friendly bit of advice, and pass on a bit of hard earned experience.

I'd add a few pics of my setup, but I'm a wee bit shy...


----------



## ekul (6/10/10)

Fasty how about one of these bad boys in there! That doubles your carrying capacity.

I do all grain so i can't fill one of these at once. However i am doing an experiment at the moment where i add a brew 3 days after doing the first one. So i put in 15L the first day and then added another 30L three days later. I will be bottling it this weekend so i will know how it goes in a few weeks.

I can do two double brews a day, and if i buy another cube i will be able to cube 4 batches worth at once. So i will be adding 4 batches the first day and four the second day, should be fine. I have a simple recipe that i really like so it could be the house beer. For the next few months after that i could concentrate on different styles without the worry of running out of beer. I have 5 months of holidays once uni finishes so i have ages to work this out. The first thing i need is to get a fridge big enough to hold it, and some more friends that like cleaning bottles. 


Doing a 200L batch for you would be easy tho. Add 10 cans of something you like, add fermentables and put it in your awesome cool room. Make sure you go it up high enough to bottle, cause you won't be moving it onces she's full. Also, make sure its one that you like!

I admire your passion fasty, top work.

Just found an even better drum. Food grade, 200L with screw top lid. $35 http://cgi.ebay.com.au/200-Litre-Plastic-S...=item27b4f32f12


----------



## drew9242 (6/10/10)

NigeP62 said:


> Who the [email protected]#k are you guys to judge someone?
> [/ no sarcasm intended]




Not judging, but i would hate to see what other people from the government would think. Trying to curb binge drinking, not the best thing. Especially with our bad reputation as it is.


----------



## bignath (6/10/10)

Also not judging Fasty, but my only concern is that with so many brews on the go in your early stage of brewing, is that it is very easy to get lost in the many variables of brewing, and that it may make it more difficult to learn about "fine tuning" your brews to make good beer turn into excellent beer.

Fasty, if it works for you mate go for it, but if it was me, i'd probably slow down a little so you get to know the different results you will get from all of your different brews. This knowledge will in turn, affect all of your upcoming brews - for better or worse.

Then once you have everything sorted, go your hardest! (which seems way harder than me) :beer: 

When i was starting out, i went really hard, and then "stumbled" on a few things that made a world of difference to my beers, and i ended up tipping out quite a lot of beer, just so i could get to "the good stuff" sooner. Would hate it if this happened to you to....


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (6/10/10)

Ok let me clarify my position here ,, I brewed kits for at least 17 years befor I found this site and for about 18months after .. The very first thing I found on here that totaly changed my beers for the better and consistant results was temp control , followed by yeast selection and then adding hops ect ect ect ...

I have brewed 200lt batches in new wheely bins , no air lock just a towle over the top , some were OK,, some were NOT , what I didn't know back then was that yeast generate there own heat , so keeping it cool is very hard with a big batch ... Maybe brew in Tas in winter and drink it in Cairns in the summer , lol .. 

try AG ,, you will in the end ,, or at least get out and have a look at a couple , try what other brewers arre brewing ,, you will be surprised whats on offer ... 

cheers

Edit forgot this link ,,  NT Home Brewer Busted ...

re cheers


----------



## JestersDarts (6/10/10)

fasty73 said:


> Got abused tonight because I didn't want dinner. Fark I am 122 kilos, I need, to cut back on food. Before someone suggests it, NO I won't cut back on beer!!!





JestersDarts said:


> Yep great job mate -
> seems like your priorities are in all the right places.
> 
> [/ end sarcasm
> ...



My apologies guys - the realisation has just dropped- ABOVE was what I was replying to, not the fact of 8 fermenters. I think that the brew room is fine - and a good job to maintain that many babies...

I was in an foul mood yesterday and didn't find the above amusing, and I don't know whay it bothered me at the time so much that I felt the need to reply to it, I didn't like the fact that you were making that choice, and couldn't watch others be ok and agree, that, yes, this was a great idea.

Also - I shouldnt have worded my response so antagonistically. Also, I realise I don't even know a smidgen of you, or your situation, you most likely are truly joking, everyone can really do what they want in their own lives and I should butt out. my apologies if offence was caused, as I said in a PM today, I value this forum, and everyones inputs, and hence the apology.

JD


----------



## fasty73 (6/10/10)

JestersDarts said:


> Yep great job mate -
> seems like your priorities are in all the right places.
> 
> [/ end sarcasm
> ...


MUM................... IS THAT YOU???????


----------



## MarkBastard (6/10/10)

Drew9242 said:


> Not judging, but i would hate to see what other people from the government would think. Trying to curb binge drinking, not the best thing. Especially with our bad reputation as it is.



The government can mind their god damn business and focus on things that matter. Frigging wowsers.


----------



## Ade42 (6/10/10)

Im doing the same thing! 
Ive got a very small room that used to be a laundry, Just enough space of a table to put a computer on! 
The last people who lived here put a reverse cycle Air con in the room and used it for a office. 
So im trying a US-05 job with Coopers Canadian and Citra at 18c, Room keeps the 18c perfectly as i monitor using a wireless thermometer. The compressor hardly kicks in as i have in on "eco" mode, and yet its at 18 all the time (outside temp is around 24-28. I do have a fridge which Im currently largering in, but of course these things take around 6-8 weeks, So im making something for the present!


----------



## fasty73 (6/10/10)

Yep my AC is on low fan and 3/4 cool, compressor work only half the time and all the brews are at 18c..perfect. Plus I now sleep in that room and it's nice and cool after a hard day at work.


----------



## Hatchy (6/10/10)

Pipe you say..........


----------



## fasty73 (6/10/10)

Hatchy said:


> Pipe you say..........


Yeah, well pipe or whatever takes your fancy LOL.


----------



## dcx3 (6/10/10)

Hatchy said:


> Pipe you say..........


Im sure us Adelaide boys could convert that brew room into another type of room


----------



## fasty73 (6/10/10)

What ever do you mean???


----------



## drew9242 (6/10/10)

Mark^Bastard said:


> The government can mind their god damn business and focus on things that matter. Frigging wowsers.



Would be nice if they sorted out the big problems. But they seem to stick there nose into everthing that doesnt. That guy in NT doesn't do the home brew society much good at all.


----------



## fasty73 (6/10/10)

Yeah, how about they stop "ICE" and heroin and all the real nasty shit!!!!


----------



## Hatchy (6/10/10)

I think you should drink less, exercise more, eat better, treat yr missus better & stop smoking but that's just my personal opinion.


----------



## MarkBastard (6/10/10)

Drew9242 said:


> Would be nice if they sorted out the big problems. But they seem to stick there nose into everthing that doesnt. That guy in NT doesn't do the home brew society much good at all.



Meh, good on the bloke for providing a service that people wanted. The only issue is his clientele sounded like idiots that were upsetting the neighbours. I think it's a travesty we can't all sell our home brew to be honest. These private school boy wankers that run the country always wank on about the economy as if it's a deity but they can't handle street level capitalism one bit can they...


----------



## Hatchy (6/10/10)

I forgot the "I'm taking the piss" emoticon.

Sorry, I won't let it happen again.


----------



## MarkBastard (6/10/10)

fasty73 said:


> Is that right Hatcht?? Well I DON'T smoke pot. I eat healthy, I work as a mechanic and lift engines and gearboxes, as well as ALOT of other heavy stuff for 8 hours a day, I walk about 5 kilometers a day and treat my missus like a queen. Got any other suggestions shithead!!!???



Ignore the wankers and have a beer mate!


----------



## roo_dr (6/10/10)

fasty73 said:


> Yeah, how about they stop "ICE" and heroin and all the real nasty shit!!!!




Alcohol IS the nasty shit - >90% of my business on a wednesday-sunday night is due to behaviour brought on by people using and misusing alcohol, and their inability to control themselves when "on it". Heroin users generally don't have the capacity nor inclination to square up and fight each other, and prefer to sit at home smacking out; it general only causes problems to the individual, when they take too much. Ice is proper nasty shit, but on a statistical level irrelevant compared to alcohol.

Sermon over, time for me to have a beer! :chug:


----------



## Hatchy (6/10/10)

Yes, yes it is.





Does anyone know how the hell I get that photo round the right way.

Time for a beer meethinks.


----------



## roo_dr (6/10/10)

Hatchy said:


> Does anyone know how the hell I get that photo round the right way.



I turned the laptop round 90 degrees clockwise...


----------



## ekul (6/10/10)

Hatchy, when you've fallen over, you need to tilt the camera 90 degrees to the left so that the photo appears upright.


----------



## fasty73 (6/10/10)

Hatchy said:


> Yes, yes it is.
> 
> View attachment 41301
> 
> ...


Go into the pictures and right click and you should get the option to rotate, unless you have a VZ200 (dick smith computer for the younger generation)


----------



## roo_dr (6/10/10)

fasty73 said:


> So all the [email protected]#$ing junkies out there that steal and rob places to get thier next high aren't a problem!!!???? Pull your head out of the sand boy!!!!!! You must be one of those wanna be bouncers, in my opinion bouncers are REAL wankers!!!




Ha ha, I knew you'd come back with the crime approach. I have no statistics on the differing crime rates between drug users, including alcohol as a drug. Alcohol addicts, unable to work due to their disease, are equally vulnerable to committing to a life of crime remember, they need money to feed their habits too...

That said, it was the local smack addicts that did my previous house over :angry: 

I was approaching more from a medical perspective


----------



## bignath (6/10/10)

fasty73 said:


> in my opinion bouncers are REAL wankers!!!




In my opinion (and line of work), bouncers in general are some of the best people i've ever met. I play in bands around town regularly, and i watch the bouncers from the stage, putting up with sooooo much shit from people that are off their tits. It's fuckin' ridiculous. To have to stand there and cop it all night while every (insert drug name here...) "influenced" person in the pub has a crack at them.....

Yes i've seen bouncers knock people out, i've seen people thrown through doors, i've stood outside and watched a smartass get his lights punched out, but most people don't really see how much crap has been thrown at the bouncer hours before he takes action.
One of the best bouncers i know is approx 5 feet tall, black belt in several disciplines, and he is the nicest guy. Also a drummer like me!
The people that know him, know to listen to him when he tells them to go home. The others try and push all his buttons. Funniest thing ever to see a "football jock" stare down a 5 footer and then get put on his ass.

Go the security!


----------



## MarkBastard (6/10/10)

You blokes aren't from the Gold Coast. Live there and tell me you like bouncers. Also they're all on worse shit than Alcohol. Sitting their chewing their mouth with eyes popping out of their heads causing trouble, the bastards.


----------



## Hatchy (6/10/10)

OT but.....



fasty73 said:


> Go into the pictures and right click and you should get the option to rotate, unless you have a VZ200 (dick smith computer for the younger generation)



It automatically shows them the right way round on my laptop but turns them through 90 degrees when I post them here.


----------



## pk.sax (7/10/10)

right click on the file and choose to "open with" something like "Microsoft Office Picture Manager" and then 'Edit pictures > rotate and flip' > save/save as

any software that lets you do this and save it, nearly the same sort of options. If you use the default system preview its likely to be corrected up using the camera info tags attached for displaying, hence you have your problem ...

on mac, open in preview > rotate and save.


----------



## Hatchy (7/10/10)

I was wondering if it was worth mentioning that I'm on Ubuntu. Thanks though mate, I reckon I can figure it out. I just figured it should show on here how it shows on the laptop.


----------



## pk.sax (7/10/10)

yeah, some of the 'smart' softwares like to read camera tags and some cameras transmit what orientation the picture was taken in, so, the file still is sideways but its displayed straight when you open it on your computer.... 'smart' yeah... lol

actually opening it in some dumbass image editor that doesn't read tags etc fixes the problem, letting you see it as it really is and then ACTUALLY rotating it 

ubuntu... hmnn.... I have it on a partition, I dunno wy!!!.. I will find a use for it someday!


----------



## Ade42 (7/10/10)

fasty73 said:


> Go into the pictures and right click and you should get the option to rotate, unless you have a VZ200 (dick smith computer for the younger generation)



A Bit OT But....
hahah My first computer was the VZ-300. My dad used it untill the mid 90's , He loved the Geos!! 

Ive just gone back home (1200k's away!) and collected all the bits of VZness he had (loads) and tucked em away in storage, next thing is Im going to professionally transfer the tapes (Im an Archive Audio Engineer) I wanna Pull the thing out in a sevral or more years and amaze the kids. Show em my rad skills on chopper command! to thier absolute horror, I showed my partner a VZ emulater a few months ago (as the whole finding of my dad's unit inspired me) She thought I was taking the piss and it was some kind of joke.


----------



## Dazza_devil (7/10/10)

roo_dr said:


> Alcohol IS the nasty shit - >90% of my business on a wednesday-sunday night is due to behaviour brought on by people using and misusing alcohol, and their inability to control themselves when "on it". Heroin users generally don't have the capacity nor inclination to square up and fight each other, and prefer to sit at home smacking out; it general only causes problems to the individual, when they take too much. Ice is proper nasty shit, but on a statistical level irrelevant compared to alcohol.
> 
> Sermon over, time for me to have a beer! :chug:




Blaming alcohol is like blaming the gun for shooting related deaths.
A dickhead is a bigger dickhead when he's full of drug and alcohol induced confidence.
In my experience the worst behaviour can be bought about by a cocktail of drugs and alcohol. In particular amphetamines, pot and alcohol. 
Use and abuse, it's the dickheads that stuff it all for everyone.

Drunks should be a breeze to bounce if your sober, have a little bit of training and good people skills. 
Get over it. You might prefer us all to be incapacitated, home smacked out of our brains instead of out socialising. If you don't like your job perhaps you may be more suited to working in drug rehab or something like that. Or maybe with the elderly, surely they don't pose such a threat.


----------



## BjornJ (7/10/10)

roo_dr said:


> Alcohol IS the nasty shit - >90% of my business on a wednesday-sunday night is due to behaviour brought on by people using and misusing alcohol, and their inability to control themselves when "on it". Heroin users generally don't have the capacity nor inclination to square up and fight each other, and prefer to sit at home smacking out; it general only causes problems to the individual, when they take too much. Ice is proper nasty shit, but on a statistical level irrelevant compared to alcohol.
> 
> Sermon over, time for me to have a beer! :chug:




Am I the only one who things roo_dr is not a bouncer but a doctor?
He works in a hospital would be my guess..
He says most of the patients coming in at night Wednesday-Thursday-Friday-Saturday-Sunday have hurt themselves (and each other) while way to drunk.


So I would think he knows what he is talking about (regarding a high % of patients coming because of alcohol)


And that the bouncer thing is not really related.

Not trying to be funny, just saying I think this was taken a little different than I read it?

thanks
Bjorn


----------



## Dazza_devil (7/10/10)

BjornJ said:


> Am I the only one who things roo_dr is not a bouncer but a doctor?
> He works in a hospital would be my guess..
> He says most of the patients coming in at night Wednesday-Thursday-Friday-Saturday-Sunday have hurt themselves (and each other) while way to drunk.
> 
> ...



You might be right there Bjorn.
My early morning rush may of led me to skip through the posts, coming to the wrong conclusion.
Perhaps there is a higher rate of alcohol related injuries than any other drug, statistically. 
Still you can't blame the grog and people usually only admit to the legal drugs they have consumed, alcohol being a drug.


----------



## JestersDarts (7/10/10)

BjornJ said:


> Am I the only one who things roo_dr is not a bouncer but a doctor?
> He works in a hospital would be my guess..
> He says most of the patients coming in at night Wednesday-Thursday-Friday-Saturday-Sunday have hurt themselves (and each other) while way to drunk.
> 
> ...




No - You're completely founded in your interpretation. It's only this idiot who is more interested in the over use of exclamation marks and abusing other forum members, than comprehending the conversation going on in front of him.



fasty73 said:


> So all the [email protected]#$ing junkies out there that steal and rob places to get thier next high aren't a problem!!!???? Pull your head out of the sand boy!!!!!! You must be one of those wanna be bouncers, in my opinion bouncers are REAL wankers!!!


 


roo_dr said:


> Ha ha, I knew you'd come back with the crime approach. I have no statistics on the differing crime rates between drug users, including alcohol as a drug. Alcohol addicts, unable to work due to their disease, are equally vulnerable to committing to a life of crime remember, they need money to feed their habits too...
> 
> I was approaching more from a medical perspective


 


fasty73 said:


> So you ARE a wanker bouncer mouthing off about how hard your job is dealing with drunks,, don't like it, get another job!!!!! Drug addicts are so much worse than drunks!!! Get some stats before mouthing off!!!!




???????
terrible.


----------



## drsmurto (7/10/10)

Alcohol, in this case ethanol, is a poison.

Legal yes, but still a poison and I'll stick my neck out with roo_dr and suggest that it is far worse than any of the illegal drugs in that it is used and abused en masse. Spend a few hours in any of the popular night spots in any of the big cities in this country and you'll see drunk people everywhere. The number of people high on drugs would be almost a statistical anomaly.

Luckily for us, when hidden in beer it's a very tasty poison :chug:


EDIT - actually, to be completely accurate I should replace the word poison with drug.


----------



## Dazza_devil (7/10/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Alcohol, in this case ethanol, is a poison.
> 
> Spend a few hours in any of the popular night spots in any of the big cities in this country and you'll see drunk people everywhere.



Just looking at them, god knows what they are on and in what combinations.

Sure lots of people use and abuse alcohol but that don't make it a bad thing, just readily available.

I would say tobacco is our biggest killer and responsible for more medically related issues than any other drug.


----------



## drsmurto (7/10/10)

Yes, tobacco is the number 1 killer, alcohol a close 2nd.


----------



## petesbrew (7/10/10)

Boagsy said:


> Just looking at them, god knows what they are on and in what combinations.
> 
> Sure lots of people use and abuse alcohol but that don't make it a bad thing, just readily available.
> 
> I would say tobacco is our biggest killer and responsible for the more medically related issues than any other drug.


I think the issue here is not only the physical & mental effects of alcohol on your body, but the alcohol-related incidents, eg. Drink driving & running over kids, glassings, domestic violence, etc.
Sure we all like to get pissed occasionally, but as long as we keep a hold of ourselves.

Maybe AHB should cover their bases and add a link for Alcoholics Anonymous, or support groups or such?


----------



## Dazza_devil (7/10/10)

Boagsy said:


> I would say tobacco is our biggest killer and responsible for more medically related issues than any other drug.



That's inclusive of any alcohol related incidents.

You can't blame the gun, it's the person pulling the trigger.


----------



## ~MikE (7/10/10)

fasty73 said:


> Well up here we have had about 3 deaths from bouncers in the last year. *Yes some bouncers do deserve a medal* but some need to be beaten to a pulp.





fasty73 said:


> They are all areseholes!!!!!


so some bouncers are ok, except for all of them?  


fasty73 said:


> Here bloody here!!!!! Gold Coast has the WORSE bouncers in the country!!!! They are all areseholes!!!!! Maybe not so in other parts, but come here and see what they are like, they get the green light from cops to do what they want, hence the deaths caused by bouncers here on the Gold [email protected]!!


i like the part where you're pissed at bouncers for causing 3 deaths, and then advocate beating people to a pulp.
also thousands die each year from alcohol abuse and how many are killed and injured because of drunken violence? yeah bouncers are the problem here. i would use the 'rollseyes' emoticon but i'd need about 50 of them


----------



## MarkBastard (7/10/10)

Or people that can't handle their alcohol should be punished, and the rest of us left the f%%% alone.


----------



## cdbrown (7/10/10)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Or people that can't handle their alcohol should be punished, and the rest of us left the f%%% alone.


A sensible comment. Well done.


----------

